# Liste mit Spielen und Kopierschutzinfos



## Shadow_Man (27. November 2012)

Hallo liebe Community!

Viele fragen sich, welchen Kopierschutz besitzt welches Spiel? Wo finde ich die nötigen Informationen dazu? Leider findet man nirgendwo eine komplette Liste, auf der ein Großteil der Spiele samt Kopierschutz aufgelistet sind. Da dachte ich mir, machen wir uns doch einfach selbst eine Liste und fügen in Zukunft einfach die Spiele hinzu, von denen uns der Kopierschutz bereits bekannt ist.
Ich hab da schon mal etwas angefangen. Falls da ein Fehler drin sein sollte, bitte melden. Auch wenn jemand Spiele weiß, die noch nicht in der Liste enthalten sind, dann bitte auch melden. 

LG, 
Shadow


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. November 2012)

*Hier die Liste:*

1954: Alcatraz (DRM-frei)
Ace Combat: Assault Horizon (Steam + Games for Windows live)
Ace of Spades (Steam)
Adventure Park (Securom + Online-Aktivierung)
Age of Empires 2: HD Edition (Steam)
Alan Wake (Steam)
 Alan Wake's American Nightmare (Steam)
Aliens: Colonial Marines (Steam)
 Aliens vs. Predator 2010 (Steam)
Alien Rage (Steam)
Alien Spidy (Steam)
 Amnesia: The Dark Descent (_je nach Kauf abhängig_)
Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs (je nach Kauf: gog.com -> DRM-frei / Steamversion: Steam/Accountbindung)
 Anna (dt. Version mit Kalypso Launcher)
Anomaly 2 (Steam)
Antichamber (Steam)
 Arcania (Online-Aktivierung seit Patch entfernt)
 Arcania – Fall of Setarrif (kopierschutzfrei)
 ArmA + Addon (mit aktuellem Patch kopierschutzfrei / CD-Key für MP)
 ArmA 2 + Addons (mit aktuellem Patch kopierschutzfrei / CD-Key für MP)
ArmA 3 (Steam)
 Assassin's Creed 2 (Uplay – Account /ehemals Ubilauncher)
 Assassin's Creed – Brotherhood (Uplay – Account)
Assassin's Creed - Liberation (Uplay - Account)
 Assassin's Creed – Revelations (Uplay – Account)
 Assassin's Creed 3 (Uplay - Account)
Assassin's Creed 4 (Uplay - Account)
Avatar - das Spiel (Pyramidenversion DRM-frei)
Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition (Beamdog-Account / Steam)
Baldur's Gate 2: Enhanced Edition (Beamdog-Account / Steam)
Batman Arkham Asylum (Auf Steam aktivierbar - dort kein GFWL mehr)
 Batman Arkham City (Auf Steam aktivierbar - dort kein GFWL mehr)
Batman: Arkham Origins (Steam)
 Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (Optional: Online-Aktivierung oder DVD-Check)
 Battlefield 3 (Origin)
Battlefield 4 (Origin)
Battle Worlds: Kronos (DRM-frei)
Baphomets Fluch 5 - Der Sündenfall (Steam / gog.com: DRM-frei)
Beatbuddy (Steam)
Binary Domain (Steam)
 Bioshock (Securom + Online-Aktivierung)
 Bioshock 2 (Games for Windows live – Aktivierungslimit 15 / Auf Steam aktivierbar)
Bioshock Infinite (Steam)
 BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger (Games for Windows live)
 Borderlands (Securom / auf Steam ohne Securom)
Borderlands 2 (Steam)
 Brink (Steam)
Broken Age (Steam)
Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons (Steam)
Brütal Legend (Steam)
 Bulletstorm (Games for windows live)
Call of Duty (CD-Abfrage im SP / für MP CD Key)
Call of Duty 2 (CD-Abfrage im SP / für MP CD Key)
Call of Duty 4 (CD-Abfrage im SP / für MP CD Key)
 Call of Duty – Black Ops (Steam)
 Call of Duty – Black Ops 2 (Steam)
Call of Duty: Ghosts (Steam)
 Call of Duty – Modern Warfare 2(Steam)
 Call of Duty – Modern Warfare 3 (Steam)
Call of Duty - World at War (CD Abfrage im SP / für MP CD Key)
Call of Juarez (CD-Abfrage)
Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood (CD Abfrage)
Call of Juarez - Gunslinger (Steam)
Chaos auf Deponia (drm-frei)
Castle of Illusion (Steam)
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow (Steam)
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 (Steam)
Cities in Motion 2 (Steam)
Cloudberry Kingdom (Steam)
Company of Heroes 2 (Steam)
 Counter-Strike Source (Steam)
Counter-Strike GO (Steam)
 Crysis (CD-Key)
 Crysis Warhead (Online Aktivierung, limiert + Über Revoke-Tool zurückholbar)
 Crysis 2 (siehe Warhead)
Crysis 3 (Origin)
Dark (DVD muss im Laufwerk liegen; Optional: Online-Aktivierung per kalypso Launcher)
 Dark Messiah of Might & Magic (für Multiplayer Steam)
Dark Sector (CD-Abfrage)
 Dark Souls – Prepare to Die Edition (Games for Windows live / Key auch in Steam aktivierbar)
 Darksiders (Steam)
 Darksiders 2 (Steam)
Das Schwarze Auge: Blackguards (Ladenversion: Disc-Abfrage)
Das Schwarze Auge: Demonicon (Steam / Optional noch zusätzlich: Kalypso- Launcher)
Das Schwarze Auge: Memoria (Ladenversion drm-frei)
 Das Schwarze Auge – Satinavs Ketten (Steam)
Das Schwarze Auge - Schickalsklinge HD (CD-Key)
 Dead Island (Steam)
Deadfall Adventures (Steam)
Deadpool (Steam)
 Dead Rising 2 (Games for windows live)
 Dead Space (Securom)
 Dead Space 2 (Online-Aktivierung)
Dead Space 3 (Origin)
Defiance (Trion-Account + dauerhafte Internetverbindung)
 Deponia (DRM-frei)
 Deus Ex – Human Revolution (Steam)
Diablo 3 (Battlenet: Achtung: Immer online!)
 Dishonored (Steam)
 Divinity 2 + Addon (mit neueren Updates kopierschutzfrei)
DMC: Devil May Cry (Steam)
Don't Starve (Je nach Anbieter: gog.com drm-frei / Steam)
Dota 2 (Steam)
 Dragon Age Origins (Disk-Check / DLCs müssen online aktiviert werden)
 Dragon Age 2 (Online-Aktivierung)
 Drakensang (Securom)
 Drakensang – Am Fluß der Zeit (Securom)
 Driver – San Francisco (Uplay)
Duke Nukem Forever (Steam)
Dungeonland (Steam)
 Dungeon Siege 3 (Steam)
 Dungeons (Kalypso Launcher)
 Dungeons – The Dark Lord (Kalypso Launcher)
Dust: An Elysian Tail (Steam)
Eador: Masters of the Broken World (DRM-frei)
 Empire – Total War (Steam)
Enslaved (Steam)
Europa Universalis 4(Steam)
Expeditions: Conquistador (Steam)
 F1 2010 (Games for windows live)
 F1 2011 (Games for windows live)
 F1 2012 (Steam)
F1 2013 (Steam)
 Fable 3 (Games for Windows live)
 Fallout 3 (Games for Windows live)
Fallout – New Vegas (Steam)
Family Guy: Zurück ins Multiversum (Steam)
Far Cry 2 (Securom + Online-Aktivierung)
Far Cry 3 (Uplay-Account)
Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon (Uplay)
Faster Than Light - FTL (gog.com: DRM-frei / Steam)
  Fear 2 – Projekt Origin (Steam)
 Fear 3 (Steam)
Fez (Steam)
 FIFA 12 (Origin)
 FIFA 13 (Origin)
FIFA 14 (Origin)
Forced (Steam)
 From Dust (Uplay)
Fussball Manager 2012 (Origin)
Fussball Manager 2013 (Origin)
 Gears of War (Games for Windows live)
 Ghostbusters – The Video Game (Online-Aktivierung)
Glare (auf glaregame.com kopierschutzfrei)
Gone Home (Steam)
Goodbye Deponia (Ladenversion DRM-frei)
Grid 2 (Steam)
 GTA 4 (Online-Aktivierung + Games for windows live / Für MP: Rockstar Social Club)
Guacamelee! Gold Edition (gog.com -> DRM-frei / Steam: Accountbindung)
Gunpoint (Je nach Kauf: Auf www.gunpointgame.com -> DRM-frei; Steam -> Accountbindung)
 Half Life 2 (Steam)
Half Life 2 – Episode One (Steam)
 Half Life 2 – Episode Two (Steam)
Halo Spartan Assault (Achtung: Läuft nur unter Windows 8)
Hitman: Absolution (Steam)
 Homefront (Steam)
Impire (Steam)
Injustice: Götter unter uns (Steam)
Insurgency (Steam)
Ittle Dew (auf Ittledew.com und gog.com DRM-frei / Steamversion: Steam)
 Just Cause 2 (Steam)
Kane & Lynch 2 (Steam)
 Killing Floor (Steam)
 King Arthur – The Roleplaying Wargame (Steam)
 L.A. Noire (Game Shield + Rockstar Social Club)
 Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light (je nach Kauf)
 Left 4 dead (Steam)
Left 4 dead 2 (Steam)
Lego Herr der Ringe (DVD-Check)
 Legend of Grimrock (je nach Kauf)
Legends of War (Key-Eingabe)
Leisure Suit Larry: Reloaded (Ladenversion und auf gog.com kopierschutzfrei)
Leviathan: Warships (Steam)
 Limbo (Ladenversion DRM-frei + zusätzlichem, optionalem Steam-Key)
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition (Steam)
Lost Planet 2 (Games for Windows live)
Lost Planet 3 (Steam)
 Mafia 2 (Steam)
Magicka (Steam)
Magrunner: Dark Pulse (Steam)
Marlow Briggs and the Mask of Death (Steam)
Mark of the Ninja (Steam)
Mars: War Logs (Steam)
Mass Effect 1 (Securom + Online Aktivierung -> mit EA Deautorisierungs-Tool zurücksetzbar)
Mass Effect 2 (DVD-Abfrage + CD Key / DLCs müssen über Cerberus-Netzwerk online aktiviert werden)
 Mass Effect 3 (Origin)
 Medal of Honor (2010) (Securom)
 Medal of Honor Warfighter (Origin)
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance (Steam)
Mercenaries 2 - World in Flames(CD Abfrage + Online-Aktivierung)
 Metro 2033 (Steam)
Metro: Last Light (Steam)
 Might & Magic – Clash of Heroes (Steam)
 Might & Magic – Heroes VI (Uplay)
Might & Magic X Legacy (Uplay)
Mirror's Edge (Securom + Online Aktivierung, Begrenzung auf 5 PCs, bei Deinstallation Zurücksetzung)
Monaco - What's yours is mine (Steam)
Ms. Splosion Man (Steam + Games for Windows live)
 Napoleon – Total War (Steam)
Need for Speed: Most Wanted (Origin)
Need for Speed: Rivals (Origin)
NBA 2k13 (Steam)
Octodad: Dadliest Catch (Steam: Kontobindung / gog.com: DRM-frei)
Omerta: City of Gangsters (Steam + Kalypso Launcher)
 Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising (Securom)
Operation Flashpoint Red River (Games for Windows live)
 Orcs Must Die (Steam)
 Orcs Must Die 2 (Steam)
Outlast (Je nach Kauf: gog.com -> DRM-frei / Steam: Accountbindung)
Pandora: First Contact (Key-Abfrage)
Papers, Please (gog.com -> DRM-frei / Steam: Accountbindung)
Payday 2 (Steam)
Pinball Arcade (Steam)
 Portal (Steam)
 Portal 2 (Steam)
 Postal 3 (Steam)
Planetside 2 (Steam)
Primordia (je nach Kauf: gog.com: DRM-frei / Steam)
 Prince of Persia – The Forgotten Sands (Uplay)
 Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 (DVD Check + Key)
Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 (DVD Check + Key)
Prototype (Securom / auf Steam ohne Securom)
 Prototype 2 (Steam)
Rayman Legends (Uplay)
 Rayman Origins (DRM-frei)
 RAGE (Steam)
 Red Faction: Armageddon (Steam)
 Red Faction: Guerrilla (Games for windows live)
 Red Orchestra 2 (Steam)
Reperfection: Volume 1 (Bei desura.com & zodiac.com: Account // Bei FireFlowerGames.com: DRM-frei)
 Resident Evil 5 (Games for Windows live)
Resident Evil 6 (Steam)
Resident Evil Revelations (Steam)
Reus (Je nach Kauf: Steam -> Accountbindung; gog.com -> DRM-frei)
 Riddick – Assault on Dark Athena (Online-Aktivierung)
Ride to Hell: Retribution (Steam)
Rise of Venice (CD-Key)
Risen (Tagés / DVD-Check)
 Risen 2 – Dark Waters (Steam)
Rising Storm (Steam)
Rogue Legacy (Je nach Kauf: gog.com -> DRM frei; Steam -> Accountbindung)
Runner 2 (Steam)
 R.U.S.E. (Steam)
Sacret Citadel (Steam)
 Saints Row – The Third (Steam)
Saints Row 4 (Steam)
Sanctum 2 (Steam)
Scribblenauts Unlimited (Steam)
Scrolls (Kontenbindung)
 Serious Sam 3 (Steam)
Shadowrun Returns (Steam)
Shadow Warrior (gog.com -> DRM-frei / Steam: Accountbindung)
Shootmania Storm (Konto-Bindung bei Maniaplanet)
 Sid Meiers Civilization V (Steam)
Silent Hunter 3 (Ältere Ausgabe mit Starforce  / neuere "Krabbeltischausgabe" ohne Kopierschutz)
 Silent Hunter 5 (Uplay)
Sim City (2013) (Origin + Immer-Online-Kopierschutz)
Sins of al Solar Empire: Rebellion (Steam)
Skulls of the Shogun (Steam)
Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 (Steam)
 Sonic Generations (Steam)
Space Hulk (Steam)
Splinter Cell: Blacklist (Uplay)
Splinter Cell: Conviction (Uplay)
 Starcraft 2 (Battlenet)
Star Trek (Steam)
Stick it to The Man! (Steam)
Steamworld Dig (Steam)
 Street Fighter IV (Games for Windows live)
 Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition (Games for Windows live)
 Street Fighter x Tekken (Games for Windows live)
Strike Suit Zero (Steam)
 Super Meat Boy (Steam)
Swords of the Stars 2: Enhanced Edition (Steam)
Syder Arcade (Ladenversion: DVD-Abfrage, Download: Gamersgate-Konto)
Syndicate (Neuauflage) (Origin)
Tactical Intervention (Steam)
Teslagrad (Steam / gog.com: DRM-frei)
The Banner Saga (Steam / gog.com: DRM-frei)
 The Binding of Isaac (Ladenversion DRM-frei + zusätzlichem Steam-Key)
The Bureau: XCom Declassified (Steam)
The Cave (Steam)
 The Cursed Crusade (Steam)
 The Darkness 2 (Steam)
 The Elder Scrolls V – Skyrim (Steam)
 The First Templar (Kalypso-Launcher)
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing (Steam)
The Inner World (Ladenversion DRM-frei)
 The Last Remnant (Steam)
The Night of the Rabbit (Code-Abfrage durch eine Münze und das Handbuch)
The Raven: Vermächtnis eines Meisterdiebes (Ladenversion DRM-frei)
The Showdown Effect (Steam)
The Swapper (Steam)
 The Void (securom)
The Walking Dead: Season 1 (Über Telltale Webseite: Einmalige Online-Aktivierung / Steamfassung: Steam)
The Walking Dead: Season 2 (Über Telltale Webseite: Einmalige Online-Aktivierung / Steamfassung: Steam)
The Walking Dead: Survival Instinct (Steam)
The WarZ (Account + Onlineverbindung)
 The Whispered World (Tagès)
 The Witcher 1 (mit aktuellem Patch drm-frei)
 The Witcher 2 (mit aktuellem Patch drm-frei)
The Wolf Among Us (je nach Kauf abhängig)
Thief (2014) (Steam)
Tomb Raider (2013) (Steam)
 To the Moon (je nach Kauf – Ladenversion mit Online-Aktivierung)
Total War: Rome 2 (Steam)
 Total War – Shogun 2 (Steam)
Trials Evolution: Gold Edition (Uplay)
 Trine 1 (Ladenversion DRM-frei)
 Trine 2 (Steam)
 Two Worlds (Online-Aktivierung mit Limitierung auf 3)
 Two Worlds 2 (Online-Aktivierung mit Limitierung auf 3)
 Virtua Tennis 4 (Games for windows live)
Wargame: Airland Battle (Steam)
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War II (Steam + Games for Windows live)
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War II - Chaos Rising (Steam + Games for Windows live)
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War II - Retribution (Steam)
Warhammer 40k: Space Marine (Steam)
War Thunder (Accountbindung)
World of Warplanes (Accountbindung)
X-Com (Steam)
X-Rebirth (Steam)


----------



## Rabowke (27. November 2012)

Batman: Arkham City und vorallem auch AA haben SecuROM. AA hat sogar SecuROM mit einem Aktivierungslimit, hier gehts zur SecuROM Supportseite inkl. Revoketool!

Batman:AC hat anscheinend auch ein Aktivierungslimit ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2012)

Vielleicht irre ich mich, aber ich meine dass beide "Dead Space"-Spiele Securom und Aktivierungslimits haben (welche sich aber mit dem EA Auhtorization Management Tool" wieder zurückstellen lassen).

Desweiteren betrifft das noch weitere EA-Spiele, die in der Liste oben noch fehlen:
- Mirrors Edge
- Mass Effect 1
- Mass Effect 2 (wobei ich hier mit den Aktivierungslimits nicht ganz sicher bin)

Splinter Cell - Conviction braucht ebenso einen Uplay-Account.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2012)

An sich kann man bei allen Games mit Aktivierungslimit durch Kontakt zum Publisher oder der Kopierschutzfirma wie zB SecuRom das Game wieder freischalten - die wollen nur verhindern, dass jemand gleich 5 mal innerhalb einer Woche aktivieren will oder so 

und wie ist das mit den Spielen, die für Steam sind? Die müssen doch dann nicht neu aktiviert werden, nur weil man Steam mal auf einem anderen PC neu installiert oder so? zB hab ich Batman AC für Steam geholt (grad im Sale für lächerliche 8€ als GOTY-Edition), da braucht man dann zwar nen GfW-Account und muss einen Code, den Steam anzeigt, einmalig eingeben - aber das wars's doch, oder?

zB MassEffect2 hab ich auch für Steam, da muss ich nach ner Neuinstall nur die 2-3 Codes für die Zusatz-DLC eingeben in diesem... wie heißt das nicht... cerberus-Netzwerk-Dingens ^^ 

@shadow: schöne Sache, aber vlt ändere den Titel noch mit nem Zusatz "Liste mit Spielen und Kopierschutzinfos", denn man könnte sonst denken, es sei hier "nur" eine Diskussion um Kopierschutzmaßnahmen


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. November 2012)

Danke für eure Kommentare. Werd da gleich noch einiges ändern.



Herbboy schrieb:


> @shadow: schöne Sache, aber vlt ändere den Titel noch mit nem Zusatz "Liste mit Spielen und Kopierschutzinfos", denn man könnte sonst denken, es sei hier "nur" eine Diskussion um Kopierschutzmaßnahmen


 
Gute Idee, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich als Normalouser den Threattitel ändern kann. Vielleicht ist ja jemand von euch Sternträgern so nett und passt den Titel bitte entsprechend an. Danke schon mal


----------



## MisterSmith (28. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gute Idee, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich als Normalouser den Threattitel ändern kann. Vielleicht ist ja jemand von euch Sternträgern so nett und passt den Titel bitte entsprechend an. Danke schon mal


 Kannst du ändern, einfach bei deinem ersten Post auf 'Bearbeiten' klicken, dann auf 'Erweitert' und die Titelleiste steht über dem Textfenster, wo du diesen ändern kannst. 

Mich würde vor allem interessieren welche GfWL Spiele ohne Aktivierung installiert werden können. Bei zwei Spielen kann ich es aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen:

Bioshock 2
Fallout 3

Leider gibt es bei vielen Spielen mit GfWL widersprüchliche Aussagen ob ein Offline Account möglich ist oder nicht.

Und auch interessiert mich insbesondere bei welchen Spielen die Onlineaktivierung herausgepatcht wurde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Januar 2013)

Update 08.01.2013: Neue Spiele wurden hinzugefügt.


@MisterSmith: Bei Games for Windows live ist das tatsächlich immer schwierg. Manche Spiele erlauben ein lokales Offline-Konto, andere wiederum nicht.


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Januar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> @MisterSmith: Bei Games for Windows live ist das tatsächlich immer schwierg. Manche Spiele erlauben ein lokales Offline-Konto, andere wiederum nicht.


 Eben, genau deshalb wäre das eine gute Sache dieses mit anzumerken. Aber ich finde es auch schon gut zu erfahren bei welchen Spielen der Kopierschutz nachträglich entfernt wurde.

Ich kann eigentlich nur mit Spielen dienen die keine oder nur eine optionale Onlineaktivierung haben. Weiß aber nicht wie weit du bei deiner Liste "zurückgehen" möchtest, hast du da ein spezielles Jahr ab wann du die Spiele in die Liste aufnimmst?

Zum Beispiel:
Risen ((Tagès/DVD-Check)
Aber schön dass du die Liste weiter aktualisierst, ich dachte du hättest diese vergessen.  

EDIT: DRM Frei war bei Risen natürlich falsch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich kann eigentlich nur mit Spielen dienen die keine oder nur eine optionale Onlineaktivierung haben. Weiß aber nicht wie weit du bei deiner Liste "zurückgehen" möchtest, hast du da ein spezielles Jahr ab wann du die Spiele in die Liste aufnimmst?



Nein, da kann alles rein, was einem so einfällt. Gerne auch ältere Spiele, falls jemand weiß, was die für einen Kopierschutz hatten.



> Zum Beispiel:
> Risen ((Tagès/DVD-Check)


Danke, ist jetzt eingetragen 



> Aber schön dass du die Liste weiter aktualisierst, ich dachte du hättest diese vergessen.


 
Nein, ich hatte es schon nicht vergessen.  In den letzten Wochen war es nur sehr ruhig, sind ja kaum Spiele erschienen, deswegen gab es nicht so viel Neues zum Eintragen.


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2013)

Könnte man das mal anpinnen?
So als kleiner Input.
Danke


----------



## Mothman (10. Januar 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Könnte man das mal anpinnen?
> So als kleiner Input.
> Danke


Ich habs mal angepinnt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Januar 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich habs mal angepinnt.


 
Danke


----------



## shippy74 (10. Januar 2013)

Coole Liste  und ne Super Idee! Macht echt Sinn für Leute die Steam und Co meiden,so wie ich. Danke.

ich hätte Spontan noch:

Call of Juarez - CD Abfrage
Call of Juarez2- Bound in Blood - CD Abfrage
Avatar- Das Spiel - Komplett frei (Software pyramide)
Call of Duty 1,2,4 und 5 CD Abfrage im SP und CD Key für MP
Far Cry 2 - CD Abfrage
Dark Sector - CD Abfrage
Mercenaries2- World in Flames - CD Abfrage


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Januar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Coole Liste  und ne Super Idee! Macht echt Sinn für Leute die Steam und Co meiden,so wie ich. Danke.
> 
> ich hätte Spontan noch:
> 
> ...


 
Danke dir für die Liste. Zu Far Cry 2 und Mercenaries 2: War es da nicht so, dass diese Spiele auch eine Online-Aktivierung hatten? Oder wurde das nach einer gewissen Zeit rausgepatcht?


----------



## Exar-K (10. Januar 2013)

Eine Liste für Uplay/Origin/Steam oder Securom/Onlineaktivierung etc. finde ich gut.
Aber ist es wirklich sinnvoll CD-Abfragen mit aufzunehmen?
Das halte ich für eher überflüssig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Januar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Eine Liste für Uplay/Origin/Steam oder Securom/Onlineaktivierung etc. finde ich gut.
> Aber ist es wirklich sinnvoll CD-Abfragen mit aufzunehmen?
> Das halte ich für eher überflüssig.


 
Ich hab mir das so als eine komplette Sammlung gedacht. Wenn jetzt jemand ein Spiel kaufen will, z.B. Call of Duty 2, und dann hier schauen kann, was es für einen Kopierschutz hat.


----------



## MisterSmith (10. Januar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Eine Liste für Uplay/Origin/Steam oder Securom/Onlineaktivierung etc. finde ich gut.
> Aber ist es wirklich sinnvoll CD-Abfragen mit aufzunehmen?
> Das halte ich für eher überflüssig.


 Es gibt anscheinend auch Spieler die das verteufeln und beispielsweise stattdessen viel lieber eine einmalige Onlineaktivierung in Kauf nehmen. Die DVD-Abfrage ist übrigens aber unter anderem auch einer der Gründe weshalb ich noch keine weiteren Spiele von mir, die noch nicht in der Liste sind, gepostet habe.

Eigentlich müsste ich im Netz suchen, was für ein Kopierschutz genau diese haben, obwohl ich die Spiele gekauft habe.  Das einzige was ich weiß ist, dass 99,9% meiner Spiele ohne Onlineaktivierung sind.


----------



## Exar-K (10. Januar 2013)

Ich finde eben, dass eine Datenträgerabfrage nicht wirklich ein "Kopierschutz" ist, höchstens ein "Verleihschutz" oder so ähnlich. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, gibt es diese Abfragen auch schon seit der Einführung der CD-ROM. Ich kann mich zumindest nicht entsinnen, dass es jemals anders gewesen ist.

Wenn der Datenträger im Lesegerät bleiben muss, könnte man die Liste ja auch um sämtliche Konsolenspiele erweitern und der Vollständigkeit halber vielleicht auch noch um Diskettenschieber, Pappdrehscheiben, Handbücher, etc. 
Ich besitze weit über 1000 Spiele. Dauerhaft im Laufwerk bleiben müssen davon schätzungsweise 90%. Soll ich mal anfangen aufzulisten? 

Spass beiseite, damit diese Liste nicht an Übersicht verliert, finde ich Dinge ausreichend wie: Accountgebundenheit, Onlineaktivierung, Installationslimits und Kopierschutzsoftware à la Securom
Aber ist natürlich deine Entscheidung, ich will dir da keine Vorschriften machen.


----------



## shippy74 (11. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung wie das Vorher war, die Spiele wie farcry2 oder Avatar usw. sind aus der Pyramide mit dem Aktuellsten Patch und da braucht man keine Registrierung. Mercenarys2 schau ich nochmal nach... und schick dir ne PN


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2013)

Folgende Spiele wurden hinzugefügt:

Ace Combat: Assault Horizon
Ace of Spades
Aliens: Colonial Marines
Antichamber
ArmA 3
Binary Domain
Brutal Legend
Crysis 3
Dead Space 3
Dungeonland
DMC: Devil May Cry
Faster Than Light
Omerta: City of Gangsters
Planetside 2 
Primordia
Reperfection: Volume 1
Strike Suit Zero
Swords of the Stars 2 Enhanced Edition
The Cave
The WarZ
Tomb Raider (2013)


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Mai 2013)

Neu hinzugefügt:

Age of Empires 2: HD Edition
Alien Spidy
Bioshock Infinite
Call of Juarez - Gunslinger
Cities in Motion 2
Defiance 
Don't Starve
Eador: Masters of the Broken World
Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon
Fez
Impire
Legends of War
Leviathan Warships
Mars: War Logs
Metro: Last Light
Ms. Splosion MAn
Resident Evil 6
Resident Evil Revelations
Runner 2
Sacred Citadel
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Shootmania Storm
Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2
Star Trek
Syder Arcade
The Night of the Rabbit
The Showdown Effect
The Walking Dead: Survival Instinct
Trials Evolution: Gold Edition


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. August 2013)

Diese Spiele wurden neu hinzugefügt:

Anomaly 2
Company of Heroes 2
Dark
Deadpool
Dota 2
Dust: An Elysian Tail
Expeditions: Conquisitador
Grid 2
Gunpoint
Leisure Suit Larry: Reloaded
Magrunner: Dark Pulse
Monaco
Reus
Ride to Hell: Retribution
Rising Storm
Rogue Legacy
Sanctum 2
Scrolls
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing
The Inner World
The Swapper
Wargame: Airland Battle


----------



## Libertin9 (17. September 2013)

Gehören nicht auch jüngere Ausgaben von Fussball Manager in die Liste?
4Players.de Forum • Thema anzeigen - Fussball Manager 12


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2013)

Libertin9 schrieb:


> Gehören nicht auch jüngere Ausgaben von Fussball Manager in die Liste?
> 4Players.de Forum • Thema anzeigen - Fussball Manager 12


 
Klar, gerne. Wenn jemand ein Spiel gerne in der Liste sehen möchte und weiß, welchen Kopierschutz das hat, immer bei mir melden und ich setze es dann hinein


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2013)

Folgende Spiele wurden hinzugefügt:

Adventure Park
Alien Rage
Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs
Assassin's Creed 4
Batman: Arkham Origins
Battlefield 4
Battle World: Kronos
Beatbuddy
Call of Duty: Ghosts 
Castle of Illusion
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
Cloudberry Kingdom
Das Schwarze Auge: Demonicon
Das Schwarze Auge: Memoria
Das Schwarze Auge: Schicksalsklinge HD
Europa Universalis 4
F1 2013
FIFA 14
Glare
Gone Home
Goodbye Deponia
Guacamelee! Gold Edition
Halo Spartan Assault
Ittle Dew
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition
Lost Planet 2
Lost Planet 3
Marlow Briggs and the Mask of Death
Outlast
Papers, Please
Payday 2
Rayman Legends
Rise of Venice
Saints Row 4
Shadowrun Returns
Shadow Warrior
Skulls of the Shogun
Space Hulk
Splinter Cell: Blacklist
Tactical Intervention
The Bureau: XCom Declassified
The Raven: Vermächtnis eines Meisterdiebes
The Wolf Among Us
Total War: Rome 2


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2014)

Neu hinzugefügt:

1954: Alcatraz
Assassin's Creed: Liberation
Baldur's Gate 2: Enhanced Edition
Baphomets Fluch 5
Broken Age
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2
Das Schwarze Auge: Blackguards
Deadfall Adventures
Enslaved
Forced
Insurgency
Injustice: Götter unter uns
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
Might & Magic X Legacy
Need for Speed: Rivals
Octodad: Dadliest Catch
Pandora: First Contact
Pinball Arcade
Steamworld Dig
Stick it to The Man!
Teslagrad
The Banner Saga
The Walking Dead: Season 2
Thief
War Thunder
World of Warplanes
X-Rebirth


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2014)

Batman AA und Batman AC benötigen kein GfWL mehr.
Borderlands und Prototype gibt es auf Steam ohne Securom.


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2014)

Silent Hunter 3 ältere Versionen Starforce. Neuere Krabbeltischausgaben ohne Kopierschutz


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2014)

Danke euch. Wenn jemand was weiß, immer herein damit, ich ändere das dann oder füge es hinzu


----------



## MisterSmith (21. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Danke euch. Wenn jemand was weiß, immer herein damit, ich ändere das dann oder füge es hinzu


Bezieht sich dies auf den Start des Spieles?


> Das Schwarze Auge: Blackguards (Ladenversion: Disc-Abfrage)


Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist es auch ohne eingelegter DVD möglich das Spiel zu starten, da ich die DVD aus dem Laufwerk nahm, weil mich das dadurch verzögerte Booten von Windows gestört hatte.


----------

